# Welding, Small engin repair, brakes, etc.



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

Currently in school for welding, but I've been building motors since I was a kid. I can make pretty much anything run but enjoy simple, old school mechanics like brakes, tune ups and getting that mower/weed eater/whatever running again.

I don't care to do big jobs. I have the equipment to change motors but not the time.

If it won't run, give me a call. It will when I'm done with it.

Tune ups brake jobs and anything of the like are what I want to do, and, as I said before, I'm in welding school and pretty advanced in the class. I don't weld aluminum or stainless yet, that'll be a couple months yet.

Not trying to make a living, just a hobby for a couple extra bucks.

thanks for reading,
John
479-2486


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

John where are you located? I have a Honda pressure washer that needs a looking over.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Xiphius said:


> John where are you located? .



Yeppers^^^^^^^


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Xiphius said:


> John where are you located? I have a Honda pressure washer that needs a looking over.


 Sure would be nice if you was in Milton?:thumbsup:


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm in Pensacola off Olive rd between 9th and Davis.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a stihl Chain Saw to bring to you


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

I get home about 1:45 every day, and generally home the rest of the day, unless I'm fishing 

Just give me a call any time.


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm off for 2 weeks for the Christmas break if anyone else needs anything. :thumbup:


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

Just an update, I've purchased a welder and can now take on any project. Alum, stainless, etc. Stick, tig and plasma, with a mig welder on the way. You need anything, just give me a shout.


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

Guess I should add, my system isn't exactly portable. If you don't have a service panel I can tie in to, close to your project, you'll have to bring it to me.

Someone asked if I could repair an alum trailer, but had no electric near. If you don't have 50 amps of 220 available, it'll have to come here.


----------

